# Frage bzgl. Oracle Java Zertifizierung



## Mongo (3. Jan 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wusste nicht genau in welchem der Unterforen ich diese Frage posten soll, wenn das hier total falsch ist soll mir bitte verziehen werden.


Ich habe mich bisher nicht all zu viel mit Java Zertifizierung befasst, aber jetzt würde ich gerne welche ablegen. Oracle bietet so einiges an und auf dem ersten Blick ist das recht unübrsichtlich:
All Certifications | Certifications | Oracle



> *Java SE*
> Oracle Certified Professional, Java SE 6 Programmer
> Oracle Certified Associate, Java SE 5/SE 6
> Oracle Certified Master, Java SE 6 Developer
> ...



Wie legt man los? Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste: am Anfang. Ok das wäre also eines der *Associate* Zertifizierung, richtig?

Ich würde, für die Zukunft, irgendwann mal gerne richtung Java EE Zertifizierungen gehen. Dort wird immer eine *Professional* Zertifizierung als Voraussetzung angegeben. Das heißt, mein Ziel wäre erst mal am schnellsten *Professional* zu werden. Mich verwirrt nur, dass um ein SE 7 Professional  zu werden man erst SE 7 Associate haben muss. Dagegen aber beim SE 6 Professional keine Voraussetzungen angegeben werden.

Das heißt, um Professional zu werden kann man erst Associate machen, ist aber kein muss (zumindest für 6). Sehe ich das alles richtig? Dann wäre es doch Kostengünstiger sofort Professional zu machen? Ich nehme an, man muss für Professional mehr Themen lernen, aber dann muss man nicht zwei Prüfungen ablegen? Und generell, so wie ich das verstanden habe, interessiert es die Leute um einen mehr ob man Professional ist und weniger ob das jetzt Java 6 oder 7 ist (vor allem weil 7, besondern in Unternehmen/EE Umfeld kaum genutzt wird).

Noch was kleines: mir wurde mal gesagt, solche Prüfungen legt man meistens bei prometric ab. Also beim besten Willen, ich sehe da sobald ich Ger als Location auswähle keine Oracle/Java angebote. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Würde mich über alle Anregungen freuen. Danke und Gruß


----------



## NoXiD (3. Jan 2014)

Hallo,
war erst vor kurzen bei einem Seminar über genau diese angesprochenen Zertifizierungen. Was die einzelnen Zertifizierungen sind erfährst du auch auf der verlinkten Seite. Während des Vortrages habe ich mir auch gedacht das so eine Zertifizierung für mich Sinn machen würde, so habe ich mir in ruhe nochmal alles angesehen und mich erkundigt. Am sinnvollsten ist der OCM EE, dieser ist ohne Vorstufen machbar, dauert aber auch länger und ist Arbeitsintensiver. Der OCM SE kommt aus der Mode, da heutzutage einfach der EE Sektor deutlich überwiegt. Alle Anderen Module sind aufbauend, dh. um zum OCE zu kommen, musst du vorher den OCP und OCA machen.

Für mich war eindeutig klar wenn, dann OCM EE. 

Nach Absprache mit meinem Chef hat sich die Lage aber geändert. Ohne diese Zertifikate verteufeln zu wollen hat er gemeint sie wären nutzlos. Klar, als Dienstleister kann man damit protzen, dass die Mitarbeiter XYZ Zertifiziert sind, aber es sagt eigentlich nichts über den Skill der Angestellten aus. Weiters sind diese Zertifikate (zumindest in Österreich) nicht unbedingt gefragt, außer du willst bei Oracle direkt einsteigen. Somit haben wir uns geeinigt intensivere Kurse für einzelne Themen zu besuchen, anstatt ein Java Zertifikat zu machen... Im nachhinein gesehen kann ich ihm nur in allen Punkten zustimmen.

Solltest du noch Fragen zum Ablauf oä haben, einfach melden.

lg


----------



## Mongo (5. Jan 2014)

Hallo NoXiD, klasse danke für die Infos.

Dass der OCM EE ohne irgendwelche Voraussetzungen ist habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Das wäre jetzt natürlich am besten sowas zu holen. Mein Bedenken ist, dass ich doch nicht so viel Erfahrung in Java habe, dass ich die Prüfung ohne weiteres ablegen könnte.
Hier kommt auch schon die Problematik: vom aktuellen Unternehmen aus wird nun mal eine "Java Zertifizierung" gewünscht (ich darf mir sogar was aussuchen). Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich OCA und OCP ohne ein riesen Lernaufwand hinkriege.
Natürlich würde ich gerne Richtung EE gehen, nur wie erwähnt denke ich dass OCM EE, zumindest jetzt erstmal, für mich nicht schaffbar wäre (zeitlich, aber auch von den skills her). OCE würde eventuell gehen, das setzt aber wiederum OCP voraus. Irgendwie ne doofe Situation.

Ich denke so wie du, dass eine Zertifizierung ganz sicher nicht alles über Skills aussagen kann - aber ich mach sowas trotzdem wirklich gerne. Ablehnen möchte ich also die Zertifizierung nicht.

So wie ich das sehe, gibt es für mich *Java 6 OCP* oder *Java 7 OCA* -> *7 OCP*. Dann irgendwann, wenn ich wieder die Möglichkeit habe: OCE (oder vielleicht, falls deutlich mehr Zeit und Erfahrung: OCM)


----------



## NoXiD (9. Jan 2014)

einfach wird wahrscheinlich nur der OCA, aber selbst hier musst du einiges Lernen, schon überhaupt wenn du nicht unbedingt erfahren in sachen Java bist. Beim OCP und höher musst du *einige* dinge aus der API (Konstruktoren, Methoden, Parameter) einfach auswedig wissen. Also wenig zum lernen wird hier sicher nichts.

Ich persönlich würd mich aber gleich auf den OCM EE stürzen, da spaarst du dir 3 Module, die selbst wenn man alle hat nicht so viel wert sind wie der OCM. Natürlich brauchst du dazu viel Erfahrung (nicht nur Programmierung, auch Diagrammdesign wie UML, ERD, ... und generelles Wissen zb. wie genau ein Deployment aussieht, welche Java instanz für was zuständig ist, wie das www funktioniert,...)

[EDIT]PS: Kann sein dass ich dir hier kompletten Müll erzähle, aber genau das hat uns der Vortragende beim Informationstag erzählt, welcher selbst die Zertifizierungen beaufsichtigt[/EDIT]


----------



## inuit (31. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte beruflich als Java-Programmierer arbeiten
und da es mit dem Job als Java-Programmierer noch nicht
geklappt hat, möchte ich über ein Zertifikat dem potentziellen
Arbeitgeber zeigen, dass ich doch was zu gebrauchen bin.

Meine Frage ist, ist es für den Arbeitsmarkt der Oracle Certified Professional 6 (weil Professional) 
oder ist der Oracle certified associate 7 bzw 8  (weil aktueller) besser?

Es soll dabei mein beruflicher Hintergrund egal sein und rein die Zertifikate betrachtet werden.
Mein hintergedanke ist, ob ich lieber den OCJP 6 gleich mache (den kann man ja ohne OCA machen)
oder lieber OCA 7 bzw. 8 mache und dann mich bewerbe.

Danke


----------

